# Two three week old females



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

These little ladies are ready to be adopted in two weeks we are hoping we can get them a great home if not they will have to go to a pet store and we really don’t want that. Hoping someone will want them .


----------



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

So sorry! Forgot to put our area, Santa Cruz California.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Aw!! They're adorbs! I'm too far away, probably won't be able to convince the hubby to do a road trip of 5,600 miles for a pair of cuties 🤣 Good luck finding them a home.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

What's their situation? Are you a breeder?


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Aww! I know a few rescues in that area, ratie rats, divine rodent rescue, radical rodent rescue, and Andy’s pet shop!


----------



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

I am not a breeder, unfortunately it was a unplanned litter and we are only able to keep two because it to are male and two or female and we don’t want a sibling litter.


----------



## Ratty Grammy (Dec 7, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Aww! I know a few rescues in that area, ratie rats, divine rodent rescue, radical rodent rescue, and Andy’s pet shop!


Thank you for listing those rescue places we will call them hopefully someone can take the mama and the two females. Again we had gotten a male we thought for our other male to have a companion and it turned out to be female that’s how we ended up with babies


----------



## Candy21 (Dec 8, 2021)

Bengi.n.junior said:


> View attachment 306827
> These little ladies are ready to be adopted in two weeks we are hoping we can get them a great home if not they will have to go to a pet store and we really don’t want that. Hoping someone will want them .


I would love to have them but I'm all the way in hopkinsville ky so I'm sad that I can't get them


----------



## marcellaalaniz (Dec 11, 2021)

Bengi.n.junior said:


> View attachment 306827
> These little ladies are ready to be adopted in two weeks we are hoping we can get them a great home if not they will have to go to a pet store and we really don’t want that. Hoping someone will want them .


hello! We are located in San Diego and are definitely interested in adopting the pair of sisters if they are still available. Please let me know.Thank you!


----------



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

marcellaalaniz said:


> hello! We are located in San Diego and are definitely interested in adopting the pair of sisters if they are still available. Please let me know.Thank you!


Yes! They are definitely still available!


----------



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

marcellaalaniz said:


> hello! We are located in San Diego and are definitely interested in adopting the pair of sisters if they are still available. Please let me know.Thank you!


I don’t know if you saw but we are located in Santa Cruz California, So I don’t know if I’d be too far for you to go for just a pair of cuties.


----------



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

marcellaalaniz said:


> hello! We are located in San Diego and are definitely interested in adopting the pair of sisters if they are still available. Please let me know.Thank you!


so sorry! I meant (if it would be too far for you to go)


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Did you see the rescues I recommended?


----------



## Bengi.n.junior (Nov 30, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Did you see the rescues I recommended?


Yeah I did thank you much! I totally thought I responded to you! Luckily one of my friends is going to adopt them.


----------

